# Fence charging?



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Panzer just recently realized there's a dog next door. The other dog barks all the time and charges the fence. I don't want Panzer to do this, but I have caught him a few times pacing the fence and he suddenly becomes deaf, if the other dog is present! (which isn't all the time) Even when he goes to get his ball, he'll look towards the fence before he comes running back to me.









Sometimes he will run so I can't catch him when he is at the fence. (gets me all irritated). It's only the one dog along that one fence line. It also is our horseshoe pit along that fenceline. Maybe set up a "road block"?

What's a good way to handle this? I hate when dogs do that and I certainly don't want Panzer to become one of those dogs. Also, is this a sign of aggression?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am sure the pros will weigh in but my dogs charge the fence all the time. I do not like it so what I finally did was get a plastic bottle from laundry soap, washed it out, put some large rocks in it, and when they are barking like fools at the fence, I give it a shake or two and they stop and come right back to mom







Keep in mind tho, this is when they are already doing the crazy, tuned out barking at the fence. Stopping it to start with would have been the wiser thing to do but I didn't know how.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm not an expert, but this is called fence aggression and a couple of my dogs do this. I actually got bit by a foster once trying to 'break them up' not realizing when they are in this state of mind, they can redirect their aggression on someone or another dog on the same side of the fence. I've had a really tough time with it, but have started to make a little headway with some exceptional smelly treats and a loud whistle when there are no dogs on the other side of the fence and gradually getting a couple of them to respond to me and the whistle/treats when the other dogs are there.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have neighbors that have several dogs that do this.......It has taken a while, but basically. I have taught her..........that fence is mine! She is not 100% yet, but for the most part, stays several feet off the fence now. All I do, when I see her heading that way is give her the leave it command, if she doesnt hear me because she has already zero'd in, I physically block her from the fence and push her back with my body. If you have a long line, use it to keep him about 3 feet off the fence line. Correct him if he crosses the invisible line, (I just use ah-ah) and reward him greatly when he recognizes it! I think it can develop into aggression if not addressed, but I do believe that once he realizes that you have patrol duty of that fence line, and he doesnt......he will go on about his business.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

At first we were able to keep control of things and he would ignore the other dog, etc. But then I think my mistake was letting him run around while I was either in another part of the yard or in the house where I couldn't see exactly what he was doing. Hopefully we can nip this before it's too late.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

get yourself some empty soda cans, rinse them out, put about 8 marbles in each can, tape the top closed, you`ll need about 5 to 10 cans depending how stubborn your pup is, and everytime the pup charges the fence, throw a can at him, and a stern NO, it wont hurt the dog, he`ll think you lost your mind, I would bet he`ll stop charging after 3 cans, also works for the "no reason to bark", after a while all you`ll have to do is shake the can or mention "I`m gonna get Mr. can" he`ll stop


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a similar situation here except that it's a wall and involves people walking by and people walking their dogs.










As you can see from the picture my property is below street level on that side. The effect when people walk by is that they are above you.

Lila, at her current size, can stick her head above the lowest part of that wall which is 4 feet and located around the corner to the right.

She barks and charges... and jumps. This looks to me to be a very serious issue and I'm also looking for ways to deal with it. When we're in the house and she's outside then the first we know of a passerby is her barking. By then she's at the wall and jumping and probably scaring the pineapple out of some people.

I have used the can with the coins in the past but any other advice beside don't leave her in the yard unattended would be welcome.

Thanks for raising this topic, 5150.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My backyard neighbors used to have a pitbull/great dane puppy - adorable pup but they never told the dog NO don't go stand there barking at those german shepherds. On the few times they did bother, there was much swearing and smacking of their pup.

Morgan stopped barking back after I told her no repeatedly. Otto would listen but I turned my back on him, the other dog would bark at him then he'd go right back over there.

I took a section of cheap coated wire fence and set it back about 18" from my fence. Otto could jump over the fence but he couldn't get nose to nose with the other dog. He'd run back and forth getting frustrated until he eventually learned there was nothing doing so he stopped trying.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

keep using the can, use marbles, they make more noise, but get more of them and keep throwing till she stops, you may need 10 cans or more, she will stop


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

Love your dogs' names. They all sound like Lila's pseudonyms.

LOL


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

And don't forget to praise, reward with treats, or engage in a game of tug when Panzer turns around to come back to you, or even make eye contact with you! 

Also, when people walk by our house, I use that time to have a mini training session. Perhaps when that dog is out in his yard next door, you could go out to the yard with Panzer and do a mini training session at the other end of your yard. Easy commands like sit, lie down, stay, etc. Working with this distraction could do wonders to his obedience, and he might begin to discover that the dog next door isn't a threat. 

Who knows, maybe in the end, they will be friends. This is what happened to Glory and the next door dog at my last house. They started out being fence aggressive at each other, then they ended up being doggie friends. If there is a possibility of meeting your neighbor and their dog at the local dog park, so they can get together and sniff, this might help. This is what I did at my last house, and soon Glory and Hershey couldn't wait to see each other through the fence.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was a puppy i made sure my neighbors
came out and played with and treated my dog. they would reach over the fence or stick their fingers through the fence
to treat and pet my dog.

my dog use to run the fence with the neighbors dog. they
were friends. the neighbors dog changed her mind about being
friends with my dog. if the neighbors dog is outside we don't
let our dog out and vice versa. my neighbor also put up some chicken wire so the dogs can't make contact.

if my neighbors dog is outside and i'm letting my dog out
i go out with him. we had starts to the fence i say "don't
go over there" or "no". 

you could start training your dog not to charge the fence.
i would use a long line. when my dog headed for the fence
i would use the command i have for in that situation.
at the same time i'm usuing my command i would reel
my dog towards me. once near me i would pet and treat.

i would train often. i wouldn't wait for bathroom breaks to train.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

invite people to walk pass. leash your dog and work on the problem.
you might want to raise that 4' section.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

honestly, you wont be able to fix the problem if you arent out in the yard to work with the dog. Barking is a self rewarding behavior. In the instance of Lila's rock wall, you could set up an additional fence to block the dog from that section of the property.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I patrol with the 2 piece pooper scooper and will hit an offending dog, the yard is mine and I can and do walk teh boundary when the neighbour's dog is out, the dog growls at me and my guys hackle up but respect me enough (well the pooper scooper) to stay back. If they are already out and the other dog charges mine charge back but the pooper scooper or anything banged on the wall by the door usually calls them back. I am always prepared to walk out and stop it, pj's or not.


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

Betsy...

I've thought of that but it's the "Nuclear Solution". I don't own the place and making a change like that might mean Lila and I no longer live here.

If I can get her to the point of obeying commands such as "Leave It" and "No Touch" every time (good luck!) then the problem will be solved by an obedient dog. I know she's only 6 months old but I have to try.

Short term will have to be that I'm a full time "yard escort" so I can catch her immediately in the act. If that doesn't work... well... there goes the neighborhood as I re-engineer the property.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

A command such as "Leave It" will work to, but you must work up to that gradually over a period of weeks, or months. First, get Panzer to leave a piece of kibble, then cheese, then hamburger, then the cat.....etc......and reward with another goodie every time!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Boy, all kinds of ideas to try. We've been kinda lax lately with our training but have stepped it up the last few days and there's a difference already. 

(We just use one side of our yard for potty breaks. We have a sectioned fenced off for the workshop and the motorhome off our garage side. Just gravel there. The other part of the yard is lawn and part of that butts up next to "problem dog". With all the rain lately, we haven't been back there as much.)

He does know "leave it", but could be better with it.

I'm also thinking it might take both DH and me to work with him at the same time, rather than one on one.


----------

